# Home made rack



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok so racks are REALLY expensive.

If I wanted to build my own, how would I go about it????


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

firstly youve got to decide what boxes you are going to use, that will limit what material you use, ive always built racks with contiboard to match my vivs, but 50litre rub are too deep for contiboard(without going to really expensive specialists) so i moved to mdf and painted it


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

this was my first attempt(my carpentry skills aint the best), i used small and medium conticos(not idal for a good size clutch) but mine was purely to house my babys i keep to grow on, i got small contico, then medium, then straight into 50litre really useful










heres my first layer of the adult rack










and then to the ceiling, which is 16 50litre rub


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Pretty good diy jobs there. Nice star war book collection too.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

spider_mad said:


> Pretty good diy jobs there. Nice star war book collection too.


 
:lol2: thats only a fraction:lol2:


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

I want to use RUBs, I was just a little worried that 50l would be a little small for an adult corn so I was gonna go for 64l, but if 50l work for a fully grown adult I would use them.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

claire_e_dodd said:


> I want to use RUBs, I was just a little worried that 50l would be a little small for an adult corn so I was gonna go for 64l, but if 50l work for a fully grown adult I would use them.


 
well 64 litre only means a slight increase in the height, the floor area isn't any different, just to give you an indication on a smaller adult corn, heres a 4year old abbotts female(just shy of 4ft) in one of the boxes


----------



## farleigh24 (Apr 9, 2007)

this was made buy a friend of mine did i great job i think


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh well, then I think 50l should be fine, those are all wonderful racks you guys have made.

So how the hell do I go about building one, I really have no clue, I can kinda follow instructions from IKEA/Argos, but I seriously need pointing in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Basic Shoebox Rack

this looks good : victory:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


>


 
I want one like this looks really good and can fit more snakes in one space : victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Beardies said:


> I want one like this looks really good and can fit more snakes in one space : victory:


yeah, if i got to the small conticos i can get 18 in it, if cadbury boxes i thing its 24


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

> Basic Shoebox Rack
> 
> this looks good : victory:


Thanks that looks pretty good, would I be able to buy the wood/melamine cut to size though, as i'd probably slice my hand off if I did it myself?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

claire_e_dodd said:


> Thanks that looks pretty good, would I be able to buy the wood/melamine cut to size though, as i'd probably slice my hand off if I did it myself?


b&q cut wood to size for you : victory:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i might get my rack started this weekend. i am building 2 racks consisting of 6, 60L tubs, so i will be able to but 8 more snakes!!!!

lee


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Blood hell caveman how many animals have you got???


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

MSL said:


> Blood hell caveman how many animals have you got???


 
Hardly any now, i used to have a minimum of 80 when i kept lizards too, now ive only got 22 snakes, which probably makes me one of the smaller owners on here, but im working on that:lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> Hardly any now, i used to have a minimum of 80 when i kept lizards too, now ive only got 22 snakes, which probably makes me one of the smaller owners on here, but im working on that:lol2:


well i only have 7 at the moment so you have beat me :lol2: *goes and cries in a corner*

lee


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks guys you've been a great help


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

can i ask where you get those long heatmats?????????
also do u have to have a thermostat pet heatmat? what are best thermostats? (the habistats look expensive if u gotta have 1 per heatmat)


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Where did you get your contico tubs?

And Spider Mad - 'leave Britney alone!' (anyone who doesn't know what this means look it up on YouTube)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Lots of sellers have heat strips - and as long as you don't exceed the total wattage of the thermostat and you use all the same wattage of heat mats, you can use one thermostat for multiple mats.


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

captaincaveman said:


> this was my first attempt(my carpentry skills aint the best), i used small and medium conticos(not idal for a good size clutch) but mine was purely to house my babys i keep to grow on, i got small contico, then medium, then straight into 50litre really useful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want to see your deleted images :bash::lol2:


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

im goin for the ikea tub rack over the next few weeks think im gona make either 8 or 10 tubs for some royals over the next few years as i build my collection up .


----------

